# PMV adult feral



## pijinpower (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm in Seattle. The bird needs help eating and a compassionate owner. I can't keep her, ship her far, I'm broke. She'll improve later, I hope. Thanks.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

She will improve over time. Is she at least eating enough on her own?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How long have you had the bird?
Where did you find him?


----------

